# Teclado matricial 3x4



## Garyfer (Ago 21, 2013)

Muy buenas noches al foro no se si alguien me puede ayudar busco las librerías del teclado matricial de 4x4 en proteus tal vez alguien me pueda facilitar el link de descarga o decirme cual es el CI para decodifiicar el teclado 3X4 busque y busque y dicen que es el 74922 pero al simularlo en proteus con el teclado 3x4 que es el único que tengo no funciona lo que tengo que hacer es mostrar el dígito que presiono en el teclado en un display de 7 segmentos sin utilizar ningún pic solo con un codificador y un decodificador soy nuevo en esto del teclado y la verdad no tengo mucha idea busque el circuito en la red y como les dije antes no funciona es este
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 me urge la ayuda gracias de antemano ...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 21, 2013)

Hola si funciona el problema es que ese teclado no estaría bien identificado ya que el decodificador al presionar el botón uno según tu esquema para el decodificador es cero y el dos es uno, etc... Yo realice una prueba y si funciona coloca el que tu hiciste y te puedo corregir si realizaste alguna mala conexión o algo. Saludos


----------



## miguelpolux (Nov 23, 2013)

amigo como puedo añadirlo otro codificador mas para mas números por ejemplo del 0 al 25


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2013)

Hola miguelpolux

En las propias hojas de datos del 74C922 se ve cómo agregarlos

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelpolux (Nov 24, 2013)

pero que pin va al otro decodificador como se conecta


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 24, 2013)

miguelpolux dijo:


> pero que pin va al otro decodificador como se conecta


No requiere otro codificador... revisa la hoja de datos, hay una ejemplo de hasta 32 teclas con uno solo. Necesita algunos componentes más y con eso se consigue 5 bits (D0, D1, D2, D3 y D4) cuyos valores vana corresponder a la tecla pulsada..


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 19, 2014)

Hola

Por acá hay una posible solución:
Mensaje #14
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/referente-al-mm74c922-70643/#post747317

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

